# CARE Ambulance - Orange County, CA Testing



## BryanR (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone!  I am testing soon with CARE in Orange County, CA.  I wanted to know if you guys had any tips for the Written and Skills tests, specifically what I should study most.
I know there are other threads on this, but I wanted to know the most recent information since they changed their training program recently, and the last thread I saw was from 2014.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

BryanR said:


> Hi everyone!  I am testing soon with CARE in Orange County, CA.  I wanted to know if you guys had any tips for the Written and Skills tests, specifically what I should study most.
> I know there are other threads on this, but I wanted to know the most recent information since they changed their training program recently, and the last thread I saw was from 2014.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


Some of the questions are funky.  Study up on your basic stuff.  People that have respiratory diseases get 15lpm no matter what because it's such a short transport in CARES eyes the hell to someones condition.  Alot of people have a hard time with the back/lift test.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## okayestEMT (Nov 2, 2016)

BryanR said:


> Hi everyone!  I am testing soon with CARE in Orange County, CA.  I wanted to know if you guys had any tips for the Written and Skills tests, specifically what I should study most.
> I know there are other threads on this, but I wanted to know the most recent information since they changed their training program recently, and the last thread I saw was from 2014.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


The skills test and written test were very, very basic and straight forward. Don't stress about it, I remember some of the questions almost seemed too easy and thinking it had to be a trick question.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 2, 2016)

Super basic, if you passed nremt ( which you obviously did) no problem passing this. skills test is basic airway, splitting and bleeding when I did. for some reason slot of people had trouble with where to put a turniqet 0_0 I went with amr instead so don't currently or ever have worked there. interview is basic interview questions that go off this pint system but not really sure how points work.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 2, 2016)

*point


----------



## wtferick (Nov 2, 2016)

Never took there test/skills portion but it seems that many say it is easy.

The back/lift test is all technique!

Practice hyperextensions so you get a feel for how the back test will be.

Good luck and welcome to the family! (Sure you will pass)


----------



## BryanR (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply (haven't been on in a while).  But thanks everyone for your advice!  I start at CARE this week!!!  wtferick, how do you like CARE?  I have heard mixed opinions, but my best friend works there and seems to like it!


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a bit off topic but how is the ALS program working out at care? Dont really see or hear anything about them. Is it similar to medics at McCormick? just curious. Hope everyone is have a smooth and safe shift.


----------



## wtferick (Jan 11, 2017)

BryanR said:


> Sorry for the late reply (haven't been on in a while).  But thanks everyone for your advice!  I start at CARE this week!!!  wtferick, how do you like CARE?  I have heard mixed opinions, but my best friend works there and seems to like it!


I'm enjoying my time here so far. (Got a fire shift super quick) The Doctor guys/gals that came over are still a little salty haha 

Welcome to Care! What a time to be hired seeing as we got some new contracts!


----------



## wtferick (Jan 11, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> This is a bit off topic but how is the ALS program working out at care? Dont really see or hear anything about them. Is it similar to medics at McCormick? just curious. Hope everyone is have a smooth and safe shift.


Same here


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 11, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> This is a bit off topic but how is the ALS program working out at care? Dont really see or hear anything about them. Is it similar to medics at McCormick? just curious. Hope everyone is have a smooth and safe shift.


An LAco firemans gurney jockey is a LAco firemans gurney jockey no matter the color of the uniform lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> An LAco firemans gurney jockey is a LAco firemans gurney jockey no matter the color of the uniform...*or the patch*


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jan 12, 2017)

Granted. I'm more curious for their actual ALS runs. McCormick medics pretty much operate as BLS on 911. They don't run many IFT calls from my understanding either. However does Care(Falck) IFT allow medics to operate within their scope? Like,start iv's the very least no mater how limited the scope? How is their equipment, training, schedule, stations, etc. I would imagine they have top of the line equipment.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> Granted. I'm more curious for their actual ALS runs. McCormick medics pretty much operate as BLS on 911. They don't run many IFT calls from my understanding either. However does Care(Falck) IFT allow medics to operate within their scope? Like,start iv's the very least no mater how limited the scope? How is their equipment, training, schedule, stations, etc. I would imagine they have top of the line equipment.


From what I understand they are using old zoll monitors, getting paid $12 an hour and doing ift.  Acting as glorified emts on 911 calls.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> Granted. I'm more curious for their actual ALS runs. McCormick medics pretty much operate as BLS on 911. They don't run many IFT calls from my understanding either. However does Care(Falck) IFT allow medics to operate within their scope? Like,start iv's the very least no mater how limited the scope? How is their equipment, training, schedule, stations, etc. I would imagine they have top of the line equipment.


Dunno, was never a CARE medic. My very brief LA County paramedic stint was similar to any "single-role" paramedic in LA County (sarcastically I say single-role). 

It was mainly transfers, and any "back up 911" calls was usually at the BLS level. If for some reson you need to enter into their wonderful one page protocols, you're supposed to call your designated base hospital. Yes, this means even starting a line because now you've entered into an "emergency paramedic" role. 

All IFT company's that provide ALS transfers at the paramedic level are 1:1 P/B, and in order to participate as EMS paramedics there you need to be a double-medic unit, or have reasoning behind calling the base on an IFT, low-level 911 call.

All that said, like everyone else always says, it isn't a place to be a paramedic. IMO, that transcends single and dual roles within the county itself. 

As far as the equipment, again, can't say for sure, but most ALS IFT only providers don't even do TCP, so there's that (see: the cheapest, refurbished monitors one can buy). 

In all honesty, if someone from their own company doesn't even know how their ALS program works, that there says how they work.

I leave you with two final words: _greener pastures_.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

There was a thread a year or so back that rumored them beefing up their staffing to include paramedics in preparation for their paramedics to function within the 911 system in OC.

Seeing how the fire unions down there piss, moan, and grovel at these kind of things and gave the LYNCH guys all sorts of grief, I doubt it will ever be a reality.

Sad, really. I was told the OCEMS medical director is (was?) all for it. On a similar note: one thing I do recall clear as day was the accreditation process for my LA County paramedic, and it basically went something like this...

If you're a FFPM, you're there, paid, and addressed as such. You're briefed on how they operate and what to don(i.e., call base, call base, call base). Everyone else---> sit, watch, pay money to take the test (most companies reimburse) and get card. You feel like you're an unwelcomed guess, least I did.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> There was a thread a year or so back that rumored them beefing up their staffing to include paramedics in preparation for their paramedics to function within the 911 system in OC.
> 
> Seeing how the fire unions down there piss, moan, and grovel at these kind of things and gave the LYNCH guys all sorts of grief, I doubt it will ever be a reality.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Lynch boys still get grief from OCFA.  LAFD had major meeting's when Rural Metro came to town and had postings for fireman positions.  They had another meeting when amr bought rm.  The reason being is the city in LA atleast wanted to swing to private medical.  The IAFF threw a fit.  The lafd double bills.  You pay your fire tax every year and anytime you need a transport your paying $2k for a 5 minute ride to the lafd.  Big money.  It's the same for OCFA.  You take the medical away, you condense fireman and they don't get nrw toys every year.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Jan 13, 2017)

A rumor out there is falck is trying to hop onto R/M ALS in San Diego.

But who knows.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 13, 2017)

wtferick said:


> A rumor out there is falck is trying to hop onto *R/M ALS in San Diego*.
> 
> But who knows.


Um, R/M is no more. AMR absorbed them some time ago, to include SDME. I doubt AMR will let it go soon seeing how now this sounds like a monopoly of the SD 911 EOA's.

https://www.sandiego.gov/fire/services/ems


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 13, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> Granted. I'm more curious for their actual ALS runs. McCormick medics pretty much operate as BLS on 911. They don't run many IFT calls from my understanding either. However does Care(Falck) IFT allow medics to operate within their scope? Like,start iv's the very least no mater how limited the scope? How is their equipment, training, schedule, stations, etc. I would imagine they have top of the line equipment.



At least with AMR in la county, the medics can act within their la county scope of practice as medics....on ifts. La county fire still transports with our medics on fire calls that they deem als worthy, and they still run the show. As far as equipment AMR medics have good equipment, nothing used. They do have io's which I've heard has helped out county fire numerous times. I guess it's not in their scope or policy, but it's an AMR policy for medics at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Jan 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Um, R/M is no more. AMR absorbed them some time ago, to include SDME. I doubt AMR will let it go soon seeing how now this sounds like a monopoly of the SD 911 EOA's.
> 
> https://www.sandiego.gov/fire/services/ems


Not if they get kicked out.


----------

